# Different colors and Markings on apbt, staff and staff bull!!!!



## 33MTA3 (Dec 10, 2005)

how many you know?


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

the color combo is infinite, merle is a fault but they come in about every color a dog can produce with infinite number of markings. Sorry that answer is probably not very specific.


----------



## 33MTA3 (Dec 10, 2005)

you good its open to educate everyone. maybe one person my teach another person wha they know but you good.


----------



## 33MTA3 (Dec 10, 2005)

i mean might can teach another person something new.


----------



## 33MTA3 (Dec 10, 2005)

i mean might can teach another person something new. and is the merle color adopted in the pitbull yet or they still not accepting them not purebreed .


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Merle is still a considered a fault in the show ring.


----------



## 33MTA3 (Dec 10, 2005)

o oky and didnt they said somthing bout a pitbull was mix with a some kind of cattle dog to become a better hunter in the woods a long time ago.


----------



## Inglett (Oct 26, 2011)

*Unique Markings*








This puppy is only 2 days old do you guys think that theese markings will stay?


----------



## Old_Blood (Jan 10, 2008)

Not really unique at all and no they won't stay. It's typical of newborn pups, I've had a few seal colored pups and it will go away soon. You can observe the same in other colors too I know I've got pics somewhere of seal, red and buckskin with the same coloration. 

Pits come in close to almost any color though not every. There are a few breeds where any color is allowed and you see tons of colors. Pits have probably close to 50 color and pattern variations. Then you can have various white markings or patched dogs. Varying shades of a color too.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Merle comes from catahoula bulldog and leopard dogs .. which are decendents of the game dogs a milinea ago.. them ol boys crossed the game dog into everything from the time of Dixie til now. Its not allowed because the merle came from crossing the game dog into the pariahs of the indians, *****,s natives take your pick they had some good hunters and the good ol boys just picked up on that. There are several hounds that are crossed with old game dogs as well . So you have alot of confusion because a bulldog to this guy is a bandog to that guy and a pit terrier to the man across the street. 

The APBT does infact come in any color and or pattern except merle.. everyone is shooting you straight, and English Staff does not allow solid white dogs and AKC AMSTAFF does not allow dogs with red noses;theAmStaff dogs have to have the dark skin around the eye. The American Bulldogs are primarily all white however they are coming in black and primarily brindle these days and merle from a Alapaha Blue Blood Bulldog cross over back in the early foundation. 

APBTs with merle with always kick back some catahoula trait out of the blue and taint the whole bloodline or strain. If someone is breeding merle dogs hopefully they are at least good catch dogs which require no set conformation the dog just has to be able to work. JMO they should round up all merle APBTs and put them with the Catahoula Bulldogs and leave it at that; would be nothing but compliments sense so many game lines have crossed into the merle dogs to promote sales. In all practicality thats what merle APBTs are really "Catahoula Bulldogs"


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

Firehazard said:


> Merle comes from catahoula bulldog and leopard dogs .. which are decendents of the game dogs a milinea ago.. them ol boys crossed the game dog into everything from the time of Dixie til now. Its not allowed because the merle came from crossing the game dog into the pariahs of the indians, *****,s natives take your pick they had some good hunters and the good ol boys just picked up on that. There are several hounds that are crossed with old game dogs as well . So you have alot of confusion because a bulldog to this guy is a bandog to that guy and a pit terrier to the man across the street.
> 
> The APBT does infact come in any color and or pattern except merle.. everyone is shooting you straight, and English Staff does not allow solid white dogs and AKC AMSTAFF does not allow dogs with red noses;theAmStaff dogs have to have the dark skin around the eye. The American Bulldogs are primarily all white however they are coming in black and primarily brindle these days and merle from a Alapaha Blue Blood Bulldog cross over back in the early foundation.
> 
> APBTs with merle with always kick back some catahoula trait out of the blue and taint the whole bloodline or strain. If someone is breeding merle dogs hopefully they are at least good catch dogs which require no set conformation the dog just has to be able to work. JMO they should round up all merle APBTs and put them with the Catahoula Bulldogs and leave it at that; would be nothing but compliments sense so many game lines have crossed into the merle dogs to promote sales. In all practicality thats what merle APBTs are really "Catahoula Bulldogs"


:goodpost:


----------



## Old_Blood (Jan 10, 2008)

Firehazard said:


> The APBT does infact come in any color and or pattern except merle..


APBTs don't come in harlequin either.

What about roan? I've seen some heavy ticked Roan dogs. I realize its allowed being registered as white and whatever color but is it naturally occurring in the breed.



> APBTs with merle with always kick back some catahoula trait out of the blue and taint the whole bloodline or strain. If someone is breeding merle dogs hopefully they are at least good catch dogs which require no set conformation the dog just has to be able to work. JMO they should round up all merle APBTs and put them with the Catahoula Bulldogs and leave it at that; would be nothing but compliments sense so many game lines have crossed into the merle dogs to promote sales. In all practicality thats what merle APBTs are really "Catahoula Bulldogs"


Couldn't agree more!


----------

